# L213 Now Spooling?!? No, not yet.



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I just activated a replacement 921 and the tech told me 213 is now spooling. My green light is blinking. Hopefully in a half hour or so it will be there! I'll let ya know what happens. I might have waited to activate it till my old unit had the new software if I would have known ahead of time. Supposed to be a major release. Wish me luck!


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

It just rebooted. The dude at dish has mis-information. The new unit has 212 on it. He said his paperwork showed 213 was just released today. Oh well...


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

The guy from Vegas in the latest, "Are we there yet?" thread predicted that L213 comes tomorrow. Maybe he knows something that is similar to what your CSR suggested.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

Let's hope. Today may be the day.



jsanders said:


> The guy from Vegas in the latest, "Are we there yet?" thread predicted that L213 comes tomorrow. Maybe he knows something that is similar to what your CSR suggested.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

garyhesq said:


> It just rebooted. The dude at dish has mis-information. The new unit has 212 on it. He said his paperwork showed 213 was just released today. Oh well...


I'm hoping also, but Dish CSR's are generally uninformed. I wouldn't put much stock in what they say. The average 921 owner who monitors this website is much better informed than Dish CSR's.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

If it is released, there is one thing I'd like to say...."Duck and cover!"


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

still 212 as of 8am eastern...


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Not highjacking thread but Neil are you kin to Tony Derryberry from Savannah?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

most all Derryberrys (and there are a few spelling variations) are related.. though I don't know Tony. The common recollection is that we are of scotch-irish descent, our ancestors having come in to this country with William Penn.


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks, its spelled as yours is and he is a good friend. He trains mine detection dogs and their handlers in Afghanistan now.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

BTW, I want to thank the mods for changing the subject line.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

garyhesq said:


> BTW, I want to thank the mods for changing the subject line.


 Now they can change it again.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

When did it start to spool??? Any word on how it is?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

My box has it....


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

It started at about 1:15 PST. Haven't found anything that it fixed yet. Probably just daylight savings time fixes like the 721 and 522 updates yesterday.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Closing.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40418


----------

